# we may finally have a cure!!! No not the linden method



## sci_fli

I'll cut straight to the point.

DPD or depersonalisation disorder is sometimes caused by obsessive thoughts. The obsessive side of OCD. Stop the Obesessive thoughts stop the feeling of detachment.

Dr Evan Torch, Atlanta suggests using a combination of Luvox (faverin), clomipramine (anafranil) and provigil. "Torch calls this combination of an SSRI and a stimulant "the hidden pearl that can really help DPD""...

I quote

"As a general rule I use a psychostimulant (provigil) as a brief intervention to "lift" the 
patient out of the depersonalization and then follow with Anafranil and Luvox 
titrating up to 50--75 mg. over several weeks."

he also says: 
"It is imperative to remember that I do not know either your history or your 
physical condition---all of this must run through your physician! 
Provigil is a weak psychstimulant though it has not been authorized for many uses "off label" in the US. Again, all of this assumes one do not have any bipolar or schizophriform issues 
and and has a normal cardiovascular and neurological status. There are also 
anticholinergic side effects, which though mild, need to be explained to a 
patient and monitored."

Now back to me 
Personally I have been researching DPD for about 2.5 years. and I read an amazing book that was published April 2006.

"FEELING UNREAL, Depersonalization disorder and the loss of the self" written in April 2006 available here in the USA: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/019517 ... 52?ie=UTF8

Buy it if your suffering or just interested. You can also get it in the UK

If you would like the contact details of Dr Evan M Torch get in touch!!!


----------



## Reflection

hi, would it be ok for you to give me Dr. Evan Torch's details.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I agree, I'm starting to believe also that it really is that simple. The best part is you don't even need drugs, you really don't need anything at all. The cure is within.


----------



## jimmyb

SSRIs cure me


----------



## AntiSocial

surfingisfun001 said:


> I agree, I'm starting to believe also that it really is that simple. The best part is you don't even need drugs, you really don't need anything at all. The cure is within.


what do you mean... Im intrigued


----------



## Neil1427

Message for Anti Social in response to your question... Read the other thread titled 'My road to recovery'.


----------



## Stapler

Dr. Evan M Torch is known for having completely cured (not just treated) people of depersonalizaton neurosis, and I read on another website's message board that he has been long planning to publish a book about it, but has not yet done so. If that in fact is true, maybe some here could write him encouraging him to finish the book so people (sufferers and doctors both) far from Atlanta could benefit from his knowledge.


----------



## awm4

I would like to get Dr Torch's contact details... Thank you!


----------



## sgravel

I would like to get dr torch info also

thanks

Sebastien


----------



## DrakeDrizzy

post up his info, im interested aswell, ill get a plane ticket and some cash ready!


----------



## Speechless

DrakeDrizzy said:


> post up his info, im interested aswell, ill get a plane ticket and some cash ready!


me too!!


----------



## christy

i just came across this post... wonder if anyone had any luck with the doctor or the book? just curious, would appreciate any feedback


----------



## chunks

i absoultely agree with this, mine started out as mild dr/dp from sleep deprevation & drugs but it was my obessive thoughts that fueled it. As soon as i stopped obessessing and living in my head i saw a huge reduction in my symptoms


----------

